# Mes video de l'iPhone vers apple tv 2



## Mondana (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai l'Apple Tv 2 depuis hier et un compte MobileMe.
Je peux voir mes photos Mobile Me sur le tv, mais les video prises avec mon iPhone ne sont pas visibles ...?

Du mac pas de problème, mais sur l'Apple Tv ...rien ! 

J'ai loupé un truc ou pour l'instant cela ne fonctionne pas ?

Les video sont visibles sur l'iPad et l'iPhone mais pas sur la tv ?

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Gallagher (25 Octobre 2010)

Si j'ai bien compris:
Il faut attendre la mise à jour en 4.2 des iPhone et autre iPad pour envoyer leur contenu sur l'appleTV.

À cette heure, l'appleTV 2 ne reçoit du contenu (video, photo, musique) que depuis ton mac ou depuis internet (quand tu loues un film ou que tu consulte tes galeries mobileme...)


----------



## Mondana (25 Octobre 2010)

Oui, il faut attendre...

La seule possibilité c'est de passer par ex. par imovie et de faire une export. vers mobileme dans le bon format.

C'est pas une solution très cool pour le moment...mais bon il n'y a pas le choix.

iPhone vers mobileme pour les photos = ok
iPhone vers mobileme pour la video    = pas ok !

C'est fort de café pour "l'expérience utilisateur" de chez Apple...


----------

